# Cichlids just in at Kim's Nature



## Kim's Nature (Nov 16, 2014)

Just in!
Open on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day
www.kimsnature.ca

NEW
CICHLIDS - Malawi
Aulonocara baenschi 'Sunshine'
2 to 2.5 inches $20 Colour starting

Pseudotropheus williamsi 'Blue Lips'
1.5 to 2 inches $19 Colour starting

Placidochromis johnstoni
2 to 2.5 inches $18 No colour yet

CICHLIDS - Tanganyika
Julidochromis marlieri
1 inch $12 Colour starting

Julidochromis dickfeldi
1 inch $10 Colour starting

CICHLIDS - Victoria
Haplochromis spp. 'Flameback'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 No colour yet

Pundamilla spp. 'Red Flank'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Pelvicachromis pulcher 'Kribensis'
1 inch $8 No colour yet

Xstichdomis spp. 'Kyoga Flameback'
2 to 2.5 inches $18 Colour starting

BARBS
Green Tiger Barbs
1 to 1.5 inches $5.99

Long Finned Tiger Barbs
1 to 1.5 inches $10

PLUS OTHER CICHLIDS IN STOCK

MALAWI
Cynotilapia afra 'Cobue'
2 inches $15.99 Colour starting

Cyprichromis leptosoma 'Blue Flash'
2 inches $20 No colour yet

Neolamprologus buscheri 'Zaire Gold'
2 to 2.5 inches $29 Good colour

Ptyochromis spp. 'Hippo Point Salmon'
1.5 to 2 inches $18 Colour starting, 2 males left

Pseudotropheus elongatus 'Chewere'
3 inches $18 Colour starting

Protomelas taenolatus 'Red Empress'
2 inches $12.99 No colour yet

Pseudotropheus greshakei 'Ice Blue Zebra'
2.5 to 3 inches $12.99 Good Colour

Protolelas spp. 'Steveni Taiwan'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Labiochromis caeruleus 'Yellow Lemon'
3 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Otopharynx lithobates 'Yellow Blaze Aristo'
2 inches $15 No colour yet

Labeotropheus fuelleborni 'White Belly'
2 inches $18 Colour starting

Aulonocara maylandi 'Sulphur Head'
3 inches $15 No colour, females only

Sciaenochromis ahli 'Electric Blue'
3 to 4 inches $15 Good colour

Haplochromis moorii 'Blue Lumphead'
3 inches $12.99 Colour starting

Placidochromis electra 'Deep Water Hap'
3 to 3.5 inches $15 Colour starting, one male left

Pseudotropheus perspicax 'Red Top Ndumbi'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Astatotilapia caliptera 'Eastern Happy'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour Starting

Naveochromis chrysogaster
2 to 2.5 inches $15 No colour yet

Pseudotropheus demasoni
2 to 2.5 inches $16 Good colour

Pseudotropheus socolofi 'Albino'
2 inches $10 Good colour

Aulonocara rubescens 'Reuben Red'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 No colour yet

Aulonocara spp. 'Strawberry Peacock'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 'Eureka'
2.5 to 3.5 inches $18 Colour starting

Pseudotropheus estherae 'Red Zebra'
2 to 2.5 inches $10 Good Colour

Aulonocara spp. 'Albino Ruby Red'
3 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Haplochromis compressiceps
4 to 5 inches $20 Colour starting

Labeotropheus fuelloborni 'OB'
3 to 4 inches $15 Good colour

Cynotilapia aftra 'Mara Rock'
2.5 inches $15 Colour starting, two left

Nimbochromis venustus
3.5 to 4 inches $15 Good colour

Haplochromis borleyi
2.5 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Petrotilapia spp. 'Chitimba Bay'
3 to 3.5 inches $25 Good colour

Aulonocara spp. 'Pink Peacock'
2.5 to 3.5 inches $12 Good colour

TANGANYIKA
Tropheus spp. 'Bulu Point'
2 inches $15 Colour Starting

Tropheus moorii 'Ikola'
3 inches $35 Good Colour

Tropheus moorii 'Ikola'
2 inches $15 Good Colour

Neolamprologus brichardi 'Red Dot'
2 to 2.5 inches $12.99 Colour Starting

Tropheus moorii 'Moliro'
2 inches $10 Colour Starting

Judilochromis transcriptus var.
2.5 inches $15 Good Colour

Tropheus moorii 'Bemba'
2 to 2.5 inches. $15 Good Colour

Callochromis pleurospilus
2.5 to 3 inches $25 Colour starting

Neolamprologus brichardi 'Albino'
2.5 to 3 inches $15 Good Colour

Xenotilapia flavipinnis
2.5 to 3 inches $20 Colour starting

Cyprichromis microlepidotus 'Kigoma'
2 to 2.5 inches $25 No colour yet

Altolamprologus compressiceps
2 to 2.5 inches $26 Good colour

Neolamprologus leleupi 'Orange'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Good colour

Lamprologus caudopunctatus
1 to 1.5 inches $10 Good colour

Neolamprologus tretocephalus 'Five Bar'
2.5 to 3 inches $15 Good colour

Cynotilapia frontosa 'Burundi'
4 to 5 inches $36 Good colour

Cynotilapia frontosa 'Red'
3.5 to 4 inches $20 Good colour

Neolamprologus falcicula
2 to 2.5 inches $12.99 Good colour

VICTORIA
Haplochromis spp. 'Tomato'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 Colour starting

Haplochromis obliquidens 'Cherry Red Astatotilapia'
2.5 inches $19 Colour starting

Ptyochromis spp. 'Hippo Point Salmon'
1 to 1.5 inches $18 No colour yet

OTHER
Geophagus suranamensis
4 to 5 inches $29 Good colour

Hemichromis lifalila 'Blood Red Jewel'
3.5 to 4 inches $15 Good colour


----------

